# How do I turn off auto-import?



## photoguy6405 (Oct 18, 2011)

How do I turn off auto-import?  I prefer to upload manually to my hard disk, then selectively import into Lightroom.

- When I go to File > Auto Import, it is not enabled, nor will it let me enable it... yet it still seems to be enabled.
- I upload photos using a card reader.
- I have LR 3.2 and Windows 7 64-bit.

Thanks.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi, welcome to the forum.

File>Auto Import relates to the concept of having Lightroom automatically import photos from a designated 'watched folder' to a designated  'Auto Import' folder, useful for example when tethering and your particular camera model is not supported by Lightroom's tethering function. So you could use the camera manufacturer's own capture software and have it dump captured shots into the designated 'watched folder'.

However, I suspect you are talking about the fact that when you insert a card into the card reader Lightroom is automatically launched with the Import Screen loaded? In which case you can turn this feature off by editing your preferences.....Edit>Preferences>General Tab and deselect the option to "Show import dialog when a memory card is detected".


----------



## clee01l (Oct 18, 2011)

TNG said:


> ...However, I suspect you are talking about the fact that when you insert a card into the card reader Lightroom is automatically launched with the Import Screen loaded? In which case you can turn this feature off by editing your preferences.....Edit>Preferences>General Tab and deselect the option to "Show import dialog when a memory card is detected".


 You can also set which program is invoked by windows  whenever you insert a camera card by setting the default in Autoplay (Control Panel\All Control Panel Items\AutoPlay )


----------

